# How do I use drm-next-4.7?



## silverbeard (Sep 21, 2016)

I just recently installed 12-CURRENT and wanted to mess around trying out drm-next-4.7 from https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd-base-graphics/tree/drm-next-4.7
I looked over the manual about using a custom kernel but I'm confused on a few points and the relevant "Using SVN" sections but those don't deal with github.

How do I get it off github and where do I put it?  I tried clearly out the /usr/src folder to put it there and trying SVN checkout to download it off Github but it times out even though git clone works.  (Internet is fine too)

I'm not sure if I'm supposed to replace the /usr/src with the drm-next checkout or not. And also I'm not sure if I need to have a certain port tree to use it or if the regular HEAD port tree is fine.

So basically, how does everyone usually pull things like this using SVN, where should it go in the directories and, does the port tree need to be messed with at all?


----------



## cpm@ (Sep 21, 2016)

Follow this instructions written to test drm-next-3.9:

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Use linuxkpi in DRM#Testing_Instructions_.2F_How_To


----------

